# Can you order from IKEA on line and they deliver ???



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Its so far to go and I want to order something from there

Is there a way to order and have deivered ?

TIA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Its so far to go and I want to order something from there
> 
> Is there a way to order and have deivered ?
> 
> TIA


Hi Philly,

A guy we know who has a house in Droushia bought a load of stuff from Ikea and they delivered it. I know in the UK you can order online and they will deliver so I don't see why they wouldn't do it here as they do have delivery vans. It's worth getting in touch with them and asking the question.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Philly,
> 
> A guy we know who has a house in Droushia bought a load of stuff from Ikea and they delivered it. I know in the UK you can order online and they will deliver so I don't see why they wouldn't do it here as they do have delivery vans. It's worth getting in touch with them and asking the question.


Thanx Veronica I think I ll give them a call, its just such a long way and I want a few big thngs that I wouldn t get in my car anyway !


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

philly said:


> Is there a way to order and have deivered ?
> 
> TIA



No online ordering in Cyprus yet. They will deliver, for a fee, if you buy instore and the item is too big for your car.

Sorry, not what you wanted to hear.
Mands


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just had a look at the IKEA website for Cyprus. It looks like the one store on the island is pretty new (just opened in September, I guess) and they don't seem to have anywhere near the level of online and distance services set up (yet) as do the IKEAs in other countries.

I know that here in France, you can order online and have stuff delivered for a fee. While they may not have the online ordering set up just yet, you could probably at least call them and see what's possible. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> No online ordering in Cyprus yet. They will deliver, for a fee, if you buy instore and the item is too big for your car.
> 
> Sorry, not what you wanted to hear.
> Mands


Mmmmmmm I had a feeling about that

Just called them and u have to to the store to pay and then they deliver 

Oh well trip to Ikea I spose


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just had a look at the IKEA website for Cyprus. It looks like the one store on the island is pretty new (just opened in September, I guess) and they don't seem to have anywhere near the level of online and distance services set up (yet) as do the IKEAs in other countries.
> 
> I know that here in France, you can order online and have stuff delivered for a fee. While they may not have the online ordering set up just yet, you could probably at least call them and see what's possible.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I think it was probably a year ago last September when it opened as our friend in Droushia bought from them at the beginning of last year. He did go to the store and choose his stuff and they delivered it.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think it was probably a year ago last September when it opened as our friend in Droushia bought from them at the beginning of last year. He did go to the store and choose his stuff and they delivered it.


Must have been September 2007 cause I have been here since 2008 and it was already open.

The delivery fee is very reasonable too! And you'll get the cheapest coffee anywhere in Cyprus!


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

philly said:


> Mmmmmmm I had a feeling about that
> 
> Just called them and u have to to the store to pay and then they deliver
> 
> Oh well trip to Ikea I spose



As you come through the checkouts turn to your right and you'll see a series of Customer Service desks; the one nearest the door is for deliveries. Talk to the guys there and they'll sort everything out for you.

The delivery charge is based on distance, but not the number of items I think, so to Paphos will be the highest band but it isn't that much. From memory the *top* delivery charge is only about 30€.

From time to time Ikea offer free delivery so if you can time your visit with that you'll save a little cash. Lots of people make use of that so it gets very busy.

Mands


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Use the email address on the web site to find out the latest position. i got a very helpful reply in good english
Its not like the uk at all. I think the store is a franchised operation and the delivery is all sub contracted although may be in ikea livery.
not being able to buy online is a real problem if you want several items from a range because you make the effort to go to the store and then they dont have one of the items in stock so you have to go back and hope its there next time.
hope this helps you in some way.
Bern


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

ah so there's ikea on the island, good, I will need a good desk office chair if I move there. (assuming I can't bring my current chair with me)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> ah so there's ikea on the island, good, I will need a good desk office chair if I move there. (assuming I can't bring my current chair with me)


If you don't have transport you will find it difficult to get to Ikea as it is in Nicosia.


----------

